# Owen's floppy cube simulator



## Owen (Mar 26, 2010)

I finally got this good enough to set before this group of extremely critical people. 

Now with timer.

http://owenlennon.com/cube/floppysim


FIY, It was made in Scratch, and I used a special applet to put it online.


----------



## Parity (Mar 26, 2010)

Yes add a timer.And a M move.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 26, 2010)

Love it, add a timer


----------



## kunz (Mar 26, 2010)

yea timer and slice moves would be nice but aside from that very interesting


----------



## TioMario (Mar 26, 2010)

My first scramble's solving moves were... R  (and I got a PLL skip in the second one)
It's a cool puzzle, I like it.
PS: Slice moves? meh, you can just hit 2 arrows at once


----------



## MW1990 (Mar 26, 2010)

I like it a lot!! Very nice  Timer would make it very nice! Maybe customizable colors and a download? :-D Great work!!  *I agree with TioMario, just press left and right or down and up, same thing almost* EDIT: maybe 1xnxn?? XP


----------



## Owen (Mar 27, 2010)

Update: Now includes timer!


----------



## ianini (Mar 27, 2010)

What was the applet you used to put it online?


----------



## Logan (Mar 27, 2010)

I love this!
avg. 5:
.422
(1)
.328 (OLL skip)
.812
(.078) < solve: R

AVG: 0.521


----------



## rahulkadukar (Mar 27, 2010)

1.217 yay


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 27, 2010)

0.028 yay


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 27, 2010)

Why doesn't it time...

Nevermind.


----------



## scottishcuber (Mar 27, 2010)

OH PB: 0.064
I can now solve something OH yay!


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (Mar 27, 2010)

0.547


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Mar 27, 2010)

.125


----------



## TCUBER (Mar 27, 2010)

Parity said:


> Yes add a timer.And a M move.


on the ryan heise simulator you cant do M moves or little U moves


----------



## qqwref (Mar 27, 2010)

nice sim 

best avg12: 0.320 (σ = 0.08)
0.266, (0.672), 0.359, (0.125), 0.297, 0.406, 0.219, 0.406, 0.156, 0.344, 0.437, 0.313


----------



## plechoss (Mar 27, 2010)

lol i got 0


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 27, 2010)

You need better scrambles. 2 solves in a row were R F R or R B R.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh cool.
http://scratch.mit.edu/projects/pieclip/643216


----------



## Owen (Mar 27, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Oh cool.
> http://scratch.mit.edu/projects/pieclip/643216



That was my previous attempt. Didn't work as planned, so I turned it into that.


----------



## Faz (Mar 28, 2010)

qqwref said:


> nice sim
> 
> best avg12: 0.320 (σ = 0.08)
> 0.266, (0.672), 0.359, (0.125), 0.297, 0.406, 0.219, 0.406, 0.156, 0.344, 0.437, 0.313



nice sim 

best avg12: 0.311 (σ = 0.15)
0.241, 0.145, 0.184, 0.260, 0.324, (0.133), (1.528), 0.226, 0.555, 0.626, 0.329, 0.222


----------



## Forte (Mar 28, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> You need better scrambles. 2 solves in a row were R F R or R B R.



I think it's the puzzle


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Mar 28, 2010)

I really like the sim, but the scrambles are somewhat inconsistent? Or maybe it's just because it's such an easy puzzle. Either way I spent like half an hour today playing it. :]


----------



## qqwref (Mar 28, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > nice sim
> ...



nice sim 

best avg12: 0.283 (σ = 0.15)
0.188, 0.281, 0.187, 0.656, 0.125, 0.312, (0.687), 0.407, 0.156, 0.360, 0.156, (0.094)

edit: actually the scrambles are easy sometimes 

best avg12: 0.227 (σ = 0.17)
0.343, 0.031, 0.062, 0.438, (0.016), 0.390, 0.093, 0.500, 0.063, 0.188, 0.157, (0.657)


----------



## Owen (Apr 30, 2010)

UPDATE:


Now includes times log.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 1, 2010)

0.005. 1 move solves FTW


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 2, 2010)

Average counter?


----------



## riffz (May 4, 2010)

Lol this is fun. I just did probably 300 solves on it


----------



## Kirjava (May 5, 2010)

TCUBER said:


> Parity said:
> 
> 
> > Yes add a timer.And a M move.
> ...



UK IM


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 5, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> UK IM



 It's what I use.

I just got a 47.00 today, which is really good for me. Sub-70 average of 12. I really need practice.


----------



## Logan (May 5, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > UK IM
> ...



70 seconds for a floppy Matt?!? I really hope you missed a decimal point or two.


----------



## Baian Liu (May 5, 2010)

This is so pointless...


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 5, 2010)

Logan said:


> 70 seconds for a floppy Matt?!? I really hope you missed a decimal point or two.



It was about Ryan Heise's simulator (3x3).

Don't tell anyone about my horrible floppy cube times! PROMISE!!!

EDIT: Two decimal places would be sub-0.7.  That's pretty unlikely for me!


----------



## lilkdub503 (May 5, 2010)

Okay, I think this gives Owen a free one. I guess he's not an idiot. No, I know this. Good job!


----------



## Owen (May 9, 2010)

Small update:

Now you can see 12 times at once without scrolling down. Helpful for calculating averages of 12.


----------



## kunz (May 9, 2010)

where are you getting these scrambles i just got a .3 second solve


----------



## ottothedog (May 9, 2010)

fail


----------



## kunz (May 9, 2010)

ottothedog said:


> fail



same thing happened to me


----------



## Neo63 (May 9, 2010)

uh sorry to sound like a noob but how do you solve one of those? The sim seemed confusing


----------



## hello1215 (May 9, 2010)

How to do an H-Perm? sorry if it sounds noob.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 23, 2010)

hello1215 said:


> How to do an H-Perm? sorry if it sounds noob.



R U L(2)


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 23, 2010)

6th bump of the day... :fp


----------



## Owen (Oct 13, 2010)

Big update in a few days!


----------



## Owen (Oct 17, 2010)

Yay! huge update!

*Changes
*
Now has average of 12 counter.

Better scrambles.

New regal looking colors.

Background can be switched from white to black, and back again.

Got rid of delete last time button.

Available for download on Windows. 

*Glitches*

AO12 counter rounds to nearest 10th of a second. It is the applet's fault. the dowloadable version does not have this problem.


----------



## Owen (Oct 18, 2010)

It is no longer possible to get 0.00 as a time. This is a bug dating back to Version 1.1!


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Oct 19, 2010)

Owen: I got 0.0010 as a time  it was a D2 away from solving, then I did that and had to do a U2 for it to count my solve; then it counted that time. D:


----------



## xdaragon (Oct 19, 2010)

OMG this is so cool! I have no idea how to solve it though but I solved it in about .033 which is cool  one move lol! Also just out of curiousity do you have a 3x3 simulator?


----------



## will6680 (Oct 19, 2010)

0.056 ONE MOVE SOLVE.


----------



## (X) (Oct 20, 2010)

My friend just got an 0.2136 avg12


----------



## Owen (Oct 20, 2010)

(X) said:


> My friend just got an 0.2136 avg12


 
Your friend is insane.


----------



## Carrot (Oct 20, 2010)

my computer is so slow that I can press all my moves before it does my first move... (I do it one-look) and a 4 move solution that I press simultaneous gives me 1 second -.-' 

EDIT: 1 move solution: 0.404.... fail computer speed xD


----------



## Dimeg (Oct 20, 2010)

I like it! It gets slower after 12 solves, but reset will take care of that..


----------



## userman (Nov 7, 2010)

How do I solve?

eDIT: I figured out. But I still suck. 7 avg....


----------



## (X) (Nov 8, 2010)

After my friend got a 0.2136 avg, another one of my friends decided to beat him, and after a while, he got 0.2035. When my first friend heard of this, he decided to beat that again, and in about 15 mins, he got 0.1962.


----------



## Owen (Nov 8, 2010)

I don't see how that's possible. My PB is 0.40ish...


----------



## (X) (Nov 8, 2010)

You have to do a one look solve, and use two hands. 
I've also gotten a 0.27 avg or something


----------



## tlm1992 (Nov 15, 2010)

Just got a .1652 avg. 12. 

BTW, I'm the "friend" in (X)'s post who had the record for about 15 mins.


----------



## userman (Nov 17, 2010)

kunz said:


> yea timer and slice moves would be nice but aside from that very interesting


I agree with you. I would lova a M move.


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 20, 2010)

This is awesome. I couldn't find an alg database for this (tried searching vehemently, no floppy page on the wiki) so heres all the algs I figured out, optimized for ergonomics on keyboard.

Notation: RULD (corresponds to the keys), all 180 turns obviously. 

H perm: L D R L D R

Y perm + 1 flip: D R D

Adj 2 flip: D R D R D R

Opp 2 flip: L U R L D R
UD R UD L
RL U RL D

4 flip (+ H perm): LR UD

that's basically it.


----------



## Blake4512 (Nov 20, 2010)

I just got a 1.999 single lol

EDIT: 1.9 average of 12


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 20, 2010)

Blake4512 said:


> I just got a 1.999 single lol


 
I can't tell if you think that is fast or slow


----------



## Owen (Dec 3, 2010)

A standalone downloadable version for Mac might be up soon! Stay tuned!


----------



## Puzzle (Dec 3, 2010)

Awesome. Incredibly awesome  (btw 0.05 single)


----------



## userman (Dec 9, 2010)

I`m loving it!


----------



## Owen (Dec 14, 2010)

I sort of got the Mac version working. It's a 10 MB file though, so you may not want it. It will probably be available during the next update, which I am currently planning.


----------



## imaghost (Dec 14, 2010)

This is the first time ever using a Floppy cube, never even tried to solve one before. Figured it out on this, averaging sub 2 now. 1.4 average, and .06 single.


----------



## thedemiyani (Mar 4, 2012)

Great simulater!!!! Pesonal best is 0.051!!


----------



## JohnLaurain (Apr 15, 2012)

D: only .274 pb, but that was 4 moves, so approx 16 tps?


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 15, 2012)

Heh heh. Scratch. Ten bucks you learnt it in first year of comp sci. I like it though.

EDIT: .274!
.147!


----------



## HelpCube (Apr 15, 2012)

.059 HA!


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 15, 2012)

0.034


----------



## cityzach (Apr 15, 2012)

0.010 single ha!
this is soo addicting.
1.5 average of 12!


----------



## RTh (Apr 15, 2012)

0.065 10th solve =]
Fun fun fun. Avg 1.2


----------



## Uberzj (Apr 15, 2012)

.001 single on the 8th solve? It gave me a solved scramble.


----------



## Owen (Aug 6, 2014)

Since the website has been defunct for quite a long time, I threw the exe up onto mega. Maybe some new folks will discover it.

https://mega.co.nz/#!ss4DCLgD!5JfG0MtRjMIypP7efampposmzGTjFJYEwsN312YRSXY


----------

